# Big gap between appointments?



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

I wondered if this sounded right to you? I had my booking appointment and scan at 12w+2 at my hospital. I was then given my next scan and appointment for 22w. There were no instructions to see anyone in between. I wondered if this sounded right as it seems such a long time in between appointments without seeing anyone at all?  

I am booked in for shared care but am not happy to rely on my GP as I dont particularly like the female GP the pregger's ladies have to see and it is so difficult to get an appointment at the surgery. Im hoping my care wll be switched to the fetal care unit at the hospital which can happen after 24w apparently. I havent had any contact with the GP so far apart from getting her to refer me to the hospital for my booking appt.

But in the meantime should I try and see the GP for a check up? Im a bit worried about the big gap inbetween appointments.

Thanks for your advice. 
Helen


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It does sound a long time, you would usually be offered blood screening at 16 weeks for spina bifida etc, so I would ask to see your midwife before that time.  Usually you would be seen every four weeks at the moment.

Hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

